# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần tìm chỗ đúc gang bánh đà.

## occutit

Tình hình là em có 2 cái máy cưa lọng đứng gỗ. Bánh đà 50 và 70cm. Toàn bộ 2 cái đều bị nứt bể bánh đà nên vứt một đống chình ình trong chỗ làm. Em cũng không muốn mua tiếp cái nữa vì nó mà vỡ tiếp thì xin chúc mừng bạn có 3  đống sắt phế liệu.

Em có đúc gang bánh đà 50cm 1 lần (dạng căm sao) Nhưng hơn cả năm rồi mà nó vẫn bị biến dạng liên tục (méo mó, tiện, mài trực tiếp trên máy) mà cũng không ăn thua. Đứt lưỡi và đường cưa không được đẹp. (Em xẻ ván 5mm)

Cũng gần cuối năm rồi nên bí quá em post bài lên forums nhờ các bác tư vấn giúp em chỗ nào đúc gang ngon ở Sài Gòn, Biên Hoà...Để em đặt đúc 2 cặp bánh đà. Em cũng thử chế bằng gỗ rồi mà thất bại. 

Cám ơn các bác nhiều ạ.

Vũ

----------


## anhcos

Nếu nó hư hoài sao bác không làm bằng thép cho rồi, hay vì lý do khác, để mình hỏi xem chỗ đúc gang trong q9 thế nào?

----------


## occutit

Làm bằng thép như thế nào vậy bác ?

----------


## Khoa C3

Hàn rồi tiện có được không các bác nhể. Cân bằng động hơi ớn :Frown:

----------


## CBNN

bác cho cái hình cho dễ hiểu . dưới em vẫn tiện mấy cái puley lớn nên em nghĩ cái này vẫn tiện được .

----------


## ppgas

> Tình hình là em có 2 cái máy cưa lọng đứng gỗ. Bánh đà 50 và 70cm. Toàn bộ 2 cái đều bị nứt bể bánh đà nên vứt một đống chình ình trong chỗ làm. Em cũng không muốn mua tiếp cái nữa vì nó mà vỡ tiếp thì xin chúc mừng bạn có 3  đống sắt phế liệu.
> 
> Em có đúc gang bánh đà 50cm 1 lần (dạng căm sao) Nhưng hơn cả năm rồi mà nó vẫn bị biến dạng liên tục (méo mó, tiện, mài trực tiếp trên máy) mà cũng không ăn thua. Đứt lưỡi và đường cưa không được đẹp. (Em xẻ ván 5mm)
> 
> Cũng gần cuối năm rồi nên bí quá em post bài lên forums nhờ các bác tư vấn giúp em chỗ nào đúc gang ngon ở Sài Gòn, Biên Hoà...Để em đặt đúc 2 cặp bánh đà. Em cũng thử chế bằng gỗ rồi mà thất bại. 
> 
> Cám ơn các bác nhiều ạ.
> 
> Vũ


Thử ngó ngang đoạn Đức Trọng, chỗ mấy tiệm bán máy cày/ máy bơm nước chạy động cơ diesel, cái bánh đà khoảng 50cm của nó chắc đúng nhu cầu của bác. 
Hay bác chịu khó post cái hình thử xem.

----------


## occutit

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.n...47ddd27e213a9e

Bánh đà của em ở cái máy lớn nó giống cái bánh trên ạ. Lắp vào trục bằng góc côn. 

Loại này ở sau lưng nó làm cái gờ lên để cho lưỡi cưa không chạy ra phía sau ( dân VN cũng hay làm kiểu này ) Nhưng trên máy cưa nó có dẫn hướng và bạc để làm việc này rồi nên em nghĩ là không cần. 
http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb...l_dsc_9134.jpg

VN hay làm loại giống như vậy nhưng đặc hơn. 

http://i.ebayimg.com/04/!BhWwvtgBWk~...HHg-g~~_12.JPG

Em về nhà rồi không ở xưởng nên chưa chụp hình được. Mai em chụp. 

Đúc bằng gang em hơi sợ vì nó có vết rổ trên bánh đà là thua.  Còn làm bằng thép thì cái cố để gắn ổ bi nó dày khoảng 75mm. Bề mặt bánh đà rộng 35mm. Phần này tiện thì em nghĩ là căng lắm.

----------


## occutit

Hôm nọ bác KKD cũng bảo thế, nhưng sau cùng lại bảo thua rồi. 20" thì không có.

----------


## Tuấn

Tiện thì em vẫn đi tiện đường kính 1,2m không vấn đề ạ, chỉ lo cái khoản vặn vẹo biến dạng khi chạy thui ợ. Cái này em nghe có người nói bảo sắt thì không dùng được, tại sao thì em không biết he he  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Em có nghe cha Nam nói là phải dùng gang, phơi phóng gì đó để nó ổn định, không bị biến dạng sao á.... Anyway, sao bác ko gọi cho cha Nam hỏi thử?

----------


## occutit

http://www.cokhihaingan.com/photos/ssss.jpg

Em tìm chỗ đúc gang bác ợ. Ở Sài Gòn cho tiện đỡ tốn tiền ship ạ. Bề mặt gang như trong link em thấy chắc ok. Cái bánh đà 50cm 1 cặp nó hiện tại đang 30kg, hàng theo máy nó 21kg. Nếu đúc mới tầm 50kg là max rồi. Còn cái 70cm 1 cặp khoảng 40kg....nên tiền đúc không thành vấn đề ạ. Chủ yếu là chỗ đúc cho ngon, rồi kiếm chỗ cân bằng động nữa.

Hình như đúc gang phải để ngoài trời mưa nắng gì đó 6 tháng, giống như gỗ tươi phải để nó khô mới gia công hay sao ấy ạ. Nhưng chắc nó có lò ủ để đẩy nhanh quá trình này. Em không rành về mấy thứ này nên public lên lỡ gặp cao thủ. Chứ tự học bài kiểu này mệt quá  :Smile: ) 

Cha Nam bảo ra bãi khiêng máy khác về xài. Mà như vậy 2 cái ở nhà không biết làm gì.

----------


## conga

Bác chơi nguyên em bánh đà trong máy deizen ý. Ko sợ bị vỡ nữa.

----------


## ppgas

@occutit,
Hôm nay lang thang thấy cái này nên rẽ vào chụp cho bác mấy cái ảnh ngó chơi :Smile: 
Bánh đà bằng gang, phơi nắng phơi mưa khoảng 6 tháng nay. Giá 30k/kg, cục 50cm chắc chừng 25-30kg. Loại 70cm cũng có.




R



Thấy được thì phi lên Phương Trang về đây tui chỉ chỗ cho mua.

----------

nhatson

----------


## occutit

Anh ppgas có biết chỗ đúc mấy cái bánh đà này không. Em thấy nó đúc có vẻ ngon. Em đặt đúc theo mẫu riêng chứ cái này ráp vào sợ không được ạ.

----------


## thuhanoi

Ôh ngon quá , bác pa-gát xem có cái nào khoảng phi 325-330 (hoặc cái nào có đủ thịt để xuống 325 cũng được) bác bốc cho em 1 cái. Thank bác nhé

----------


## Nam CNC

cái này bánh đà hồi nào anh pê pê , nó là cái mâm tiện , thấy nó có các rãnh trên mâm để mình xác định vị trí gá tâm đó ... em đâu thấy các lỗ khoan để cân bằng  động đâu anh.

----------

ppgas

----------


## KDD

Vũ: nếu 500 giảm xuống 400 mà máy vẫn dùng được thì ra phế liệu trên đường Quan Trung có 4 cái bánh đà máy dầu giống nhau (theo mình bánh đà có lẽ đã cân bằng)

----------


## iamnot.romeo

gấn nhà em có chỗ làm máy cưa gỗ xuất đi châu phi, để liên hệ giúp anh mấy cái bánh đà này, thấy nó đúc một đống chà bá để trong xưởng.

----------


## occutit

Oh, Mấy cái máy cưa gỗ xuất đi Châu Phi có vẻ ngon đó Romeo. Loại bánh đà 50 thấy hơi ít chứ 60-70 người ta đúc sẵn nhiều. Mua loại 50 đúc sẵn để lâu mà chưa gia công thì còn tiện lại theo máy được chứ hàng làm sẵn nhiều khi gắn không vừa. 

Cân bằng động ở chỗ anh Nam hay cân spindle người ta có cân bánh đà không anh Nam? Chứ em không tin kiểu cân bằng động của máy cưa VN sản xuất. Cưa gỗ nội thất thì được chứ gỗ của em cưa nó phá quá.

@anh KDD: Hạ xuống không dùng được anh, với kiểu gì mua mấy cái này về cũng tiện lại. Xong cũng phải cân bằng động lại lần nữa chứ cũng không xong được.

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu dưới 3000rpm thì bánh đà 500 hay 700 là nhỏ thôi , ở đó có cân mấy cái lồng hay mấy cái cánh turbin mới thấy ghê,,, sếp ở đó có thiết bị cân bằng động xách tay thì vô địch luôn , cỡ nào cũng cân được.

----------


## ppgas

> Ôh ngon quá , bác pa-gát xem có cái nào khoảng phi 325-330 (hoặc cái nào có đủ thịt để xuống 325 cũng được) bác bốc cho em 1 cái. Thank bác nhé


Thấy nó có đủ size, hôm nào đi ngang đo chính xác em bốc cho bác 1 cái, nếu cho thêm vài chi tiết (độ dày, đường kính lỗ tâm, kiểu cọ... ) nữa càng tốt.
Nhìn mấy cái này nè bác:





> cái này bánh đà hồi nào anh pê pê , nó là cái mâm tiện , thấy nó có các rãnh trên mâm để mình xác định vị trí gá tâm đó ... em đâu thấy các lỗ khoan để cân bằng  động đâu anh.


Đúng rồi, nó là cái mâm. Chụp cho ông tít ông coi được thì ổng múc về mod lại.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## occutit

Chỗ kia thì chính xác là cái bánh đà rồi. Nhìn thấy nó có cái rãnh thì nó là loại bạc đạn nằm ở ụ phía sau cốt rồi  :Frown:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Thấy nó có đủ size, hôm nào đi ngang đo chính xác em bốc cho bác 1 cái, nếu cho thêm vài chi tiết (độ dày, đường kính lỗ tâm, kiểu cọ... ) nữa càng tốt.


Cái này em về làm cái bộ đo đúng 1000mm nên đường kính cần là 318mm (to hơn chút để gia công - xi - mạ...) Lỗ trong lắp vòng bi 6205 hoặc nhỏ hơn hoặc .... nói chung nhỏ hơn 50 là được bác

----------


## ppgas

> Cái này em về làm cái bộ đo đúng 1000mm nên đường kính cần là 318mm (to hơn chút để gia công - xi - mạ...) Lỗ trong lắp vòng bi 6205 hoặc nhỏ hơn hoặc .... nói chung nhỏ hơn 50 là được bác


Bác thuhanoi đưa cái code vòng bi làm em phải online hỏi ông gồ :Smile: , thấy hữu dụng post lên luôn.

----------


## occutit

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53hRqdSK_3g

Em có clip đây ạ. Tạm thời thì runout nó khoảng 0.3mm tính cả vết cắt do em xài lưỡi thép thường bấm me nên bề mặt cắt không phẳng. Có lưỡi hợp kim Laguna nhưng không dám gắn vào vì sợ đứt (300$ 1 em).

Bánh đà thì mài tạm tạm cái mặt ngoài sau khi nó bị vặn, mặt trong thì hơi khó chơi nên em để kệ thí nó. Giờ thì cái bánh đà nó runout khoảng 0.03-0.04 nhưng mất cân bằng nên độ rung còn khá.  

Em muốn kiếm chỗ nào đó đúc gang và cân bằng ngon lành để làm lại cái máy cho tốc độ cắt nó cao hơn ạ. 


Con bánh đà hàng đúc lại đây. Em cũng chẳng biết nên gọi nó là gang hay là thép nữa. Em mài tạm lại mép ngoài và cái R của nó. Không hiểu sao mấy cụ thợ tiện ở Đà Lạt gặm nó không nổi (chắc dao thép gió) Mỗi lần mài lại bằng cái máy mài chuẩn G7 của em lấy đi khoảng 0.3->0.5mm Mất khoảng 1 ngày.

----------


## ppgas

> Cái này em về làm cái bộ đo đúng 1000mm nên đường kính cần là 318mm (to hơn chút để gia công - xi - mạ...) Lỗ trong lắp vòng bi 6205 hoặc nhỏ hơn hoặc .... nói chung nhỏ hơn 50 là được bác


Hi bác thuhanoi,
Hôm qua em cắt giờ cafe sáng chạy ra bãi, cái đống bánh đà con con bán đâu mất tiêu, thay vào đó là 1 đống mới toàn hàng quá khổ, quá tải. Em về ... tay không  :Frown:

----------

thuhanoi

----------

